# Авиация > Литература >  Книга:""Максим Горький" - история самолета-гиганта"

## пнн

2005г. – 160с. – ч/б илл. – 205х285мм. - тв.обл. 

Книга впервые наиболее полно рассказывает о самом необычном самолете в мире – агитационном гиганте «Максим Горький» и его модификациях. Это рассказ об инженерно-техническом подвиге авиационных сотрудников Центрального аэрогидродинамического института (ЦАГИ). Именно они в начале 30-х годов XX века спроектировали, пост*роили и испытали самолет, которому не было равных в мире. В книге прослежен весь "жизненный путь" самолета - рождение идеи, выбор конструкторского бюро, проектирование, строительство, полеты, эксплуатация, рекорды, служба в Аэрофлоте и ВВС, военный и мобилизационный вариант самолета. Для иллюстрации этой книги удалось «раздобыть» редкие, ранее не публиковавшиеся документы, чертежи, схемы, макеты и фо*тографии. Книга предназначена для широкого круга читателей, интересующихся историей отечественной авиации.

----------

